# Bass Rod



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I just wanted to know if anyone else has tried one.

I just made myself and my father a bass rod with spiral wrapped guides. I have made several for other people but have never tried one personnally. I put on the silver thread Excaliber line on both reels. I am using a Pinnacle baitcaster and pops is using a Shimano Curado. He has never been more accurate on his casts until now. I have never gotten more distance on mine. I was casting a #3 split shot almost 75' (with a baitcast reel!!) Pops said all he has to do is look at his spot and thats where his bait goes. 

Has anyone else ever used these type of rods? I have made them for people that are using the rods for deep sea fishing to blue gills. 

Any comments on them good or bad. I am thinking of adding them to my site.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

A friend of mine is in the proccess of making me one as we speak he has one and it does cast and is very accurate and that's why he's making me one. It looks different but it works. I haven't caught a fish with one yet but if it handles the fish as good as it casts it should be one fine rod.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like a winner to me CK. Maybe you will have your staff field test them.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

How much would ya charge for one cuz Im in the market for a new rod soon?

Let me know the specs.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

I ain't put it to paper yet, but they would be between $130 and $150 most likely. Lifetime warranty. Got a little more testing to do first.


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you very much


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've never used a spiral wraped rod, but Ive been thinking about trying a revolver rod from Everything Bass Inc. for a few months now. The more I read about the design, the more I wonder why it is not the standard design for all baitcasting rods!


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

I have a had a custom builder make rods in both styles, and he told me all along what I had to see for myself to believe - its just personal preference. I found absolutely no benefit to a spiral wrap; in fact, I liked it less. I know several others who share my opinion, and yet there are plenty of people who think spiral is the only way to go. Guaging your market here is good way to help decide. People do tend to like something different. 

Everything Bass would love you to believe spiral is the only way, but keep in mind they want to sell more rods - spiral is their "niche". I've seen it argued several times, with supporting info both ways from physics to catch ratios to wrist fatigue, and it always comes back to there being no obvious advantage. If you fish it and you like it and it increases your confidence, you should use it.

If you want to see it debated by a bunch of guys who have strong opinions on the subject, including Brad from EB, check out the Bass Fishing Home Page and do a search on the rods/reels board under "spiral wrap". There is enough arguing going on there about this to last a lifetime!

I'm by no means a rod builder but I fish a lot and I own way too many rods, and I personally dont care for the spiral wrap.

Good luck in your choice!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian, you are totally correct in what you said. There is enough debate out there to last a lifetime. This is what I was asking in my original post, goods, bads, etc.. I agree everyone has a favorite. Like I said I have built many of them for other people, but this is the first one for myself. I was amazed at the performance. I'll leave it at that. To each his own is what this comes down to. Maybe I will put one up for the board to test for a while. Any takers to do a little field testing? 
Jim


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I already have 2 CKF rods that I love. One of you guys that haven't tried Jim's rods ought to jump all over this! I never have handled a spiral rod let alone one from CKF. If they are anywhere near as good as his other bass rods, they will be keepers.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Kat:
If you send me one I'll be glad to test it. I fish 2 to 4 days a week and run the S/T tournaments. If you are serious let me try 1- out for you. PM me if you want and I'll give you the address to send it. Thanks


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i fish smallmouth on erie as well as largemouth i would love to try out one of your rods on erie smallmouths and put it to the test going in the morning as a mater of fact......... i mainly fish berkly rods (my dad is on the pro staff) but would like to try out one of yours pm me and i will give you my adress if you want .....thank you jim


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

fishingful said:


> i fish smallmouth on erie as well as largemouth i would love to try out one of your rods on erie smallmouths and put it to the test going in the morning as a mater of fact......... i mainly fish berkly rods (my dad is on the pro staff) but would like to try out one of yours pm me and i will give you my adress if you want .....thank you jim



I'll keep you in mind although I did have a couple offers before you posted. 3rd runner up so to speak. If I do anything it will be after the first of the month.
Jim


----------

